# Der Barbar in AoC Erwartungen und Eindrücke



## Raknos (20. Mai 2008)

Also, ich habe mich am Samstag schweren Herzens dazu entschieden einen Barbaren zu erstellen. Anhand des Klassen designs und der Fähigkeiten war mir schon klar das es viele Barbaren geben wird, und das man schlecht eine Gruppe findet (kein Support oder so) ähnlich den Schurken in WoW. Das hat für mich die Entscheidung auch so schwer gemacht.

Aber es kam nicht so schlimm wie erwartet =), also es gibt schon relativ viele Barbaren, allerdings sind sie nicht so viel besser im dmg output wie andere Klassen, und man ist bei 3 Gegnern auf gleichem Level ohne 2H ziemlich schnell tot. Also ich finds gut wie sich das entwickelt hat weil aus den Interviews eine leicht overpowerte Klasse hervorr ging, aber die Balance scheint zu stimmen. Also auch im PvP habe ich gegen ein Herold von Xotli ziemlich schlecht ausgesehen ^^ und selbst einen Vollstrecker Sets mit seinem knockbar war zu hart. 

Naja ich spiel trotzdem meinen Barbaren ganz gerne obwohl ich mir nich so ganz sicher bin wie lang das noch anhält weil es halt doch eine sehr einseitige Klasse ist.

Soviel zu meinen ersten Impressionen vom Barbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG Raknos


----------



## Stamper (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Wie sieht es inzwischen mit deinen Eindrücken zur Klasse des Barbare aus?
Ich spiele meinen nun inzwischen den 2ten Tag und, obwohl er mir anfangs gar nicht gefiel, schließe ich ihn immer mehr in mein Herz.
Diese Mischung aus Schurken und 2h DD find ich schon irgendwie klasse.
Habe inzwischen meine ersten PvP Eindrücke gesammeln und muss sagen durch den Überraschungsmoment, Tarnen auf Cap. geskillt, und dem hohen Dmg Output sind andere Klassen ziemlich schnell am Boden.
Gut, gegen Eroberer schlucke ich immer Dreck. Hab da irgendwie keine Medizin gegen die.
Im großen und ganzen gefällt mir die Klasse mit zunehmendem Lvl aber immer besser. Hoffe der Eindruck bleibt so bestehen.


----------



## chainsawKiller (22. Mai 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt seit sammstag nen Barbaren und muss sagen ich bin sehr zu frieden.
Ich sehe ingame wesentlich weniger Barbaren wie erwartet, hatte gestern auch 3 mal ne Instanzgruppe zusammen (is im Moment noch überhaupt nicht schwer).
Und an sich spielt er sich doch verdammt gut, bin auf 2hand und muss sagen wenns mal knapp wird hatt man wenns grad nicht laggt auch bei 3-4 gegnern auf selben level noch ne gute chance, weil man halt doch immer noch irgendeinen stun auf Lager hat ^^
Die Tatsache das man nicht buffen kann find ich irgendwie ok wenn man bedenkt das ich letztens in ner 6er gruppe eh schon mit ner Buffleiste rum gerannt bin wie bei WoW im 25er Raid ;P
Da fällts odch eh keinem auf ob da noch einer mehr oder weniger drauf is.
Bin jetzt 43 und finds spitze, wird sich zeigen wie das bis 80 aussieht ^^


----------



## Seedian (23. Mai 2008)

Naja hab heute morgen mal schnell auf lvl6 gezoggt (aber ich glaube da rockt jedes klasse ganz gut) muss ich sagen hammer geil wie der abgeht ^^
3-4 mobs gleichzeitig alles kein ding^^
Is einfach geil wenn man sich richtig zu den mobs stellt wie man alle trift das is einfach nur der oberhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten werd ich heute Questen was die Uhrzeit hergibt und dann nochmal was zum Barbar schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raknos (23. Mai 2008)

Mhm also ich bin jetzt mittlerweile 52 und ich muss echt sagen langsam laucht mich der Barbar ...

Also anfangs wars sehr spaßig, recht guter dmg und nicht so schwer zu spielen. Aber mittlerweile ist es echt ätzend. Also ich spiel auf dem Deutschen PvP Server Aries, und bei den geringsten laggs bist du ---- TOT----
ganz einfach. Und be den Laggs die es momentan gibt ist der Barbar einfach unspielbar, und selbst gegen 2 Mobs auf gleichem Level mit Caster und Heavy Armor is nichts zu machen da du beim Caster attacken noch mehr adden würdest und am Armor typ machste kein dmg, besonders wenn du bei Laggs deine Kombos machen musst und sie die Rüstung eigentlich schon verlagert haben. Ganz zu schweigen von 3 Mobs auf gleichem Level (ohne diener oder so etwas)

Also ich muss sagen ich ärger mich atm sehr das ich einen Barbaren gemacht habe =( es gibt so viele interessante Klassen noch die ich gerne Spielen würde, weil die meisten doch abwechslungsreicher, besser im solo questen, und auf jeden Fall auch besser sind um Gruppen zu finden, da der Barbar etwa 20% der Server population ausmacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin zu Faul zum neu anfangen aber lang frust ich mich da nich mehr mit rum 

mfG Raknos


----------



## genosse (24. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin mittlerweile auf level 22. 
Spielt sich recht flüssig.

Das einzigste wo ich mir unsicher bin ist ob 2H oder 1H waffen tragen soll. Skillen kann man beides.
Mir kommt es vor das die 2H Waffe ein wenig schwach gegenüber den 1H Waffen sind. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

MfG


----------



## ZdC_Maric (26. Mai 2008)

genosse schrieb:


> Also ich bin mittlerweile auf level 22.
> Spielt sich recht flüssig.
> 
> Das einzigste wo ich mir unsicher bin ist ob 2H oder 1H waffen tragen soll. Skillen kann man beides.
> ...




Wenn ich zusammen mit nem Dämologen rumrenne, komme ich mir mit meinem 19er Barbaren total lächerlich vor. Der pullt da 8 Mobs auf einmal, macht irgendeine riesige Explosion und die Viecher sind alle auf 10%... und ich verreck mitm Zweihänder schon, wenn ich 4 Mobs meines Levels an der Backe habe... 
Mir kommts irgendwie so vor, als wäre 2x 1h schlecht, wenn ich die Seiten attackiere, da schlägt er ja offensichtlich nur mit einer Waffe, nämlich der auf der jeweiligen Seite, zu - bei nem 2h mäht er natürlich immer mit der riesen Keule drauf, egal welche Angriffsrichtung - deswegen kommt mir 2h stärker vor, kann aber auch nur ne Illusion sein...


----------



## Trel (26. Mai 2008)

ist illusion, man hat ob link oder rechts die changse mit der zweiten hand zuzuhauen, da kommt dann schaden von beiden animation sieht aber aus als ob nur mit einer geschlagen wird


----------



## pri3st (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mit dem Barbar keinerlei Schwierigkeiten bis jetzt (Lvl 34). Klar je nachdem wie die Gegner Blocken dauerts mal länger oder mal kürzer. Aber 2-3 aufm gleichen Lvl sind eigentlich kein Problem mit 2H. Man muss nur die Stun und Zurückwerfkombos ausnutzen und ab und zu auch mal nen Trank einwerfen aber es passt.

kA wie sich Dual wield spielt. Ich steh leider auf Große Schwerter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin jetzt lvl26 und war bis 25 auf 2x 1h was mir aber kein spaß gemacht hat.
Jetzt umgeskillt und auf 2h und ich muss sagen es rockt gleich viel mehr.
Wenn du gut zu den mobs stehst bekommst fast 3 zur gleichen zeit down.
Und es sieht einfach fetter aus xDD

Ansonsten spielt sich der Barbar echt nett und flüssig.
Obwohl hab gesterrn mal nen Waldläufer getest bis lvl8 und muss sagen der macht auch nicht gerade wenig spaß xDDD
Also dann man sieht sich.


Es grüßt der Celtus von Mitra ^^


----------



## Gast (9. Juni 2008)

welche klasse haut eigentlich mehr dmg raus? assasine oder barbar? kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich spielen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratorus (1. Juli 2008)

Gast schrieb:


> welche klasse haut eigentlich mehr dmg raus? assasine oder barbar? kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich spielen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz klar Barbar (Plünderer-Skillung) mit 2 1Hand-Waffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (3. Juli 2008)

Aratorus schrieb:


> Ganz klar Barbar (Plünderer-Skillung) mit 2 1Hand-Waffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wo ist dann der Grund sich für nen Assassinen zu machen?
Ich meine wenn der Barabar ja in allem besser ist....
versteh ich net


----------



## J4ger (5. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab einen DT auf 30 und bin nun auf den Barbaren gewechselt der atm lvl 20 ist, weil der Templer einfach keine Schnitte gegen Caster Klassen hat. Ihm fehlen meiner Meinung nach 2 Unterbrecher um dann zu bestehen. Selbst ein Caster Mob (kein Elite) 2lvl unter dem Templer bekommt der nicht down. Und nein es liegt nicht an meiner spielweise. Hab richtig geskillt und alles schon probiert. In Kombi mit nem Necro ist der jedoch fast unschlagbar, da er dann 2 Necro Buffs bekommt.
Also der Barbar haut definitiv schon mit meinem lvl schon richtig Schaden raus (Skillung vorrausgesetzt) und kann auch locker 4-6 Mobs auf auf gleichem lvl auf einmal killen. Dabei hab ich noch keinen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen 1 Hand und Bi festgestellt. Meine Bi-Waffen haben recht gute Stats und der Bi auch. Hier liegt es daran welche Skills man nutzen will, hier gibt es Unterschiede.
Aufgrund der leichten Rüssi sollte man stehts nen Drink für Leben und Ausdauer parat haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaera (8. August 2008)

Wollte auch mal meinen Senf hierzu geben, in den unteren lvln ist das alles mehr oder weniger uninteressant und reine geschmackssache welches Template man für sich wählt, erst ab lvl 40 wird etwas interessanter wenn dann neue schlagrichtungen dazu kommen, und bis dahin geht es ohne hin wahnsinnig schnell vom lvln her.

Es kommt eben darauf an welchen Endcontent man bestehen möchte, ich zb (mein barbarian ist bereits 80 Kili** Krypta down, Vistrix down) hat seinen Schwerpunkt auf 2x 1Hand gelegt, weil ein 2 händer einfach nie an diesen dmg heran kommen wird. Dafür ists mit 2 1H viel zu viel burst dmg. 
Muss gestehen hab nie wirklich 2H gespielt, hab zwar mal ne zeitlang ne hybrid skillung versucht, aber letzt endlich auch nicht wirklich lohnenswert.
Vom lvln her kann ich nicht behaupten das es mit 2x 1H schwerer von statten geht, da du immer nen 2Händer im gepäck haben kannst und für die stuns einfach schnell switchen, zudem gibts im Plünderer Baum recht nette Skills was man noch mitnehmen kann und die einem das lvln angenehmer gestalten.
Das einzige was wirklich hilfreich ist, egal ob pvp oder pve, ist die Blutzorn haltung im berserker Tree, die 5 pkt lohnen alle mal, und gerade zum lvln sehr angenehm, zudem kommt es doch ab und an vor das du die aggro ziehst und da ist ein switchen der haltungen nicht verkehrt.

Letzt endlich ists ne geschmackssache wobei ich aus meiner erfahrung heraus sagen kann, das später im Highend bereich 2x 1H einfach viel mehr abgeht und flexibler zu spielen ist. 
In diesem Sinne viel spass


----------



## *Skullz* (Gast) (26. Mai 2009)

Seedian schrieb:


> Naja hab heute morgen mal schnell auf lvl6 gezoggt (aber ich glaube da rockt jedes klasse ganz gut) muss ich sagen hammer geil wie der abgeht ^^
> 3-4 mobs gleichzeitig alles kein ding^^
> Is einfach geil wenn man sich richtig zu den mobs stellt wie man alle trift das is einfach nur der oberhammer
> 
> ...


----------



## *Skullz* (Gast) (26. Mai 2009)

Naja also mit lvl 6 kann man da leider noch nicht viel sagen ich habe einen barb auf lvl 71 und selbst einen barb in der Beta gespielt und mein Fazit ist sie haben ihn doch ein wenig kaputt gemacht da man mit 2*1h den meisten dmg Output hat schlägt man zu 80 % doch immer und immer wieder den selben Kombo Zyklon des Stahls, der DMG ist Grandios auch im PVP vor allem mit Pfählen etc haut das schon sehr derbe rein, dennoch Babarenzorn ein Combo auf die linke Deckung auch mit sehr gutem schaden und einem Boni von 20sek glaube ich, das ist dieser schrei der in der Beta einfach 100mal besser war als jetzt warum die cast zeit du steht da und schreist dir einen ab und der Gegner läuft einfach weg wenn du dich bewegst ist es vorbei genau das macht den barb im dual sehr schwach im pvp, weil der Combo einfach über ist wenn er direkt kommen würde^^ sollte man dort doch einen weg finden den Barb mit mehr arbeiten zu lassen als einen Kombo.

Mal zu PVP 2H oder 2x1H ich spiele meinen Barb grundsätzlich Dual da soll kommen was will ich habe meine mittel gegen einen knockback stehen zu bleiben und selbst ohne einen punkt auf 2h habe ich dennoch 2 Combos die zurückwerfen und stunen ich muss halt nur die Waffe switchen das mit 100 mal lieber als ne Minute auf meinen CD zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 60-79 Minigames mache ich im mom, einen 79er assa weg einen 70er wächter und wenn das geht dann geht auch alles andere selbst wenn ich mir einen pot zwiebeln muss und mal fix ausm fight gehe das machen die anderen auch, jeder der mich sieht denkt aua und so ist es als barb der assa z.b macht auch guten schaden kann sich aber wiederum heilen und ist einfach anders zu spielen, im Prinzip bin ich mit meinem barb sehr zufrieden außer das mir der Barbarenzorn wirklich sehr fehlt, selbst mit einem assa wird man große Probleme mit einer 3er Gruppe haben und als waldig wird es das gleiche sein vom nekro wollen wer mal garnet erst reden einfach über im solo play aber dennoch ist es halt ein nekro nett aber kein barb.


Ich hoffe ich habe euch mit meinem Fazit geholfen, Zyklon Zyklon rüstzungskacker und mal nen barbarenzorn aber grundsätzlich halt Zyklon schade aber es wird sicher, spaßig wird es mit pfählen was mit beiden Waffen schlägt und derbe Blutungen verursacht somit gibt es eine hohe proc Chance auf drehen und reißen was auch eine Blutung mit sich zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Armageddon was ebenfalls eine Blutung verursacht, hast, und raubtierinstinkt was eine hohe crit Chance auf den Zyklon gibt und die ausweichwertung erhöht.

Mit viel Agi und Str ändert sich auch noch mal einiges zumin denke ich Agi was die Chance auf die nebenhand erhöht.

MFG
Skullz


----------

